# Talkline: "Der Trend ist also eindeutig"



## Telekomunikacja (6 Juni 2005)

> *Studie: Rund 10 Millionen Deutsche können bereits auf das Festnetztelefon verzichten*
> 
> War noch vor wenigen Jahren der Festnetzanschluss in jedem Haushalt eine Selbstverständlichkeit, so können heute schon 9,8 Millionen Deutsche oder 14 Prozent aller über 14-Jährigen auf dieses Kommunikationsmittel verzichten. Das ist ein Ergebnis der vom Mobilfunk Service Provider Talkline in Auftrag gegebenen repräsentativen Emnid-Umfrage. Gleichzeitig bestätigt sich der Trend, dass alternativen Kommunikationsmitteln wie dem Handy und Internet eine stetig wachsende Bedeutung zukommt.
> 
> ...


Das ist aber gar nicht erfreulich für den Teil des Unternehmnens, der in Bonn sitzt bzw. seine Rechnungen über Karlsruhe abwickelt.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2005)

Müssen die alle gutes Einkommen haben, im Durchschnitt ist Mobiltelefonieren mindestens 
 10mal teuerer als  Festnetz," wir haben es ja,  wir kriegen es ja" , und dann wird gejammert, 
 wenn der Schuldenberg wächst..

cp 

PS:





			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber gar nicht erfreulich für den Teil des Unternehmnens, der in Bonn sitzt bzw. seine Rechnungen über Karlsruhe abwickelt.


 Dass Talkline darüber erfreut ist, hat bestimmt seinen Grund , aber bestimmt keine Menschenfreundlichkeit
oder dass die sich auch nur die Bohne von anderen unterscheiden, im Gegenteil....
einfach mal nach Talkline suchen...


----------



## Gluko (6 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen die alle gutes Einkommen haben, im Durchschnitt ist Mobiltelefonieren mindestens 10mal teuerer als Festnetz, ...


Mich würde interessieren, wieviele der befragten 14 bis sagen wir mal 20 jährigen einen _eigenfinanzierten_ Festnetzanschluss besitzen und dementsprechend überhaupt über einen Verzicht nachdenken können?!

Vielleicht sollten Mama und Papa mal den Internetzugang sperren, dann sähen die Zahlen sicherlich anders aus. 

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## drboe (6 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen die alle gutes Einkommen haben, im Durchschnitt ist Mobiltelefonieren mindestens
> 10mal teuerer als  Festnetz


Ich finde diejenigen besonders verschwenderisch, die auf Firmenkosten mobil telefonieren, obwohl sich ein Festnetztelefon in Reichweite auf ihrem Scheibtisch befindet. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Avor (6 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb.



> Dass Talkline darüber erfreut ist, hat bestimmt seinen Grund , aber bestimmt keine Menschenfreundlichkeit



Nein bestimmt keine Menschenfreundlichkeit wenn man sich erinnert, wie sie mit Hilfe ihrer Inkassoknechte jahrelang unschuldige Dialer-Opfer drangsalierten. Die Umfrage diente nur dem Zweck, den eh vorhandenen Trend zum teuren Handy noch zu verstärken, zum Wohle der eigenen Kassen.   

Die handybegeisterten  jungen Leute mit Geld sollten aber  bei den  Firmen aufpassen, die sich in der Vergangenheit  nicht besonders gut aufgeführt haben. Bei Erhalt der Rechnungen könnte Gutgläubigkeit schnell wieder zum großen Erschrecken werden.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> > Das ist ein Ergebnis der vom Mobilfunk Service Provider Talkline in Auftrag gegebenen Umfrage.





			
				Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Umfrage diente nur dem ... Wohle der eigenen Kassen.


Talkline hat es meinem Erachten nach auch nötig. In Punkto Kundenzufriedenheit belgegt man in D keinen der vorderen Plätze (Quelle habe ich gerade nicht parat). Aber so scheint es vielen Providern zu gehen, insbesondere denen, die keine eigenen Netze haben.


----------



## Avor (6 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:


> Talkline hat es meinem Erachten nach auch nötig. In Punkto Kundenzufriedenheit belgegt man in D keinen der vorderen Plätze


.

Diese fehlende Kundenzufriedenheit resultiert wohl auch zum großen Teil von der schlechten Presse, die man sich in Sachen Mehrwertnummern mit mit  miserablem  Geschäftsgebaren  eingehandelt hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> In Punkto Kundenzufriedenheit belgegt man in D keinen der vorderen Plätze (Quelle habe ich gerade nicht parat).


talkline  sieht das aber ganz anders , allseits nur zufriedene Kunden 
http://n-tv.de/534523.html


> Die Unternehmenspolitik von Talkline hingegen ist nach Ansicht von W.  ein Erfolgsfaktor.
> "*Man muss daran glauben*, dass unsere Maßnahmen zu besseren Ergebnissen
> führen", sagt er. Gut betreute Kunden und motivierte  Mitarbeiter führten zu Wachstum -
> Talkline sei 2004 doppelt so stark wie der Markt gewachsen.


ahem...

cp


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2005)

Ob zu den motivierten Mitarbeitern auch die freien gehören, die oft in Kaufhäusern und Geiz-ist-geil-Märkten oder anderen ansprechenden Plätzen auf "Drücker"-Tour sind? Ob wohl in der Werbeaussage auch diejenigen Fälle erfasst werden, bei denen Kunden bei einem Vertragsabschluss schlichtweg über den (zumeist nicht vorhandenen) Tisch gezogen wurden?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 Juni 2005)

Dank Kabelinternet gehöre ich zu den Gluecklichen, die bereits jetzt auf die herkoemmliche rosafarbene Festnetztelefonie verzichten, VoIP sei dank. Das Ganze mit 2 herkoemmlcihen Telefonen parallel, ohne Grundgebuehren und sehr kompetitiven Tarifen, per Internet abfragbarem Anrufbeantworter und zur Not auch vom WLAN Hotspot in New York ohne wesentliche Mehrkosten... 
Heute noch die frohe Botschaft im Briefkasten, dass mein Tarif um 10Euro im Preis gesenkt wurde, damit so teuer wie Analog + DSL Anschluss  

Und zum Thema Handy als Festnetzersatz: nur eine Frage der Preisgestaltung, hier mal eine Preisliste von meinem Tarif aus den Niederlanden:

```
Tarif pro Minute       (Haupt  /  Nebenzeit):
Festnetz                € 0,20    Gratis *
Nach Tele2 Mobiel       € 0,20    Gratis *
Nach Mobiel overig      € 0,20    € 0,10
SMS per bericht         € 0,09    € 0,09
* 7 Cent pro Gespräch
```
Das Ganze mit neuem Handy, 10 Euro Grundgebuehren und einem Jahr Vertragsbindung... Da brauche ich auch kein Festnetzanschluss. Nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann es auch hier in den Preisen rappelt (Simyon lässt gruessen), dass es nicht schon laengst passiert ist, haben wir nur dem UMTS Unfug zu verdanken...

Beide Trends lassen mich die Investition in T-Com Aktien als aeusserst fragwuerdig erachten... 

TSCN


----------



## jupp11 (6 Juni 2005)

soeben per Festnetz längeres Ferngespräch geführt, 0,006 Euro/min, da ist Handy  natürlich entschieden preiswerter 
oder hab  ich was mißverstanden  :gruebel:


----------



## TSCoreNinja (7 Juni 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> soeben per Festnetz längeres Ferngespräch geführt, 0,006 Euro/min, da ist Handy  natürlich entschieden preiswerter
> oder hab  ich was mißverstanden  :gruebel:


Monatliches Handaufhalten der T-Com nicht vergessen. Bei den derzeitigen CBC Gebuehren machten bei uns trotz durchaus recht ausgiebiger Nutzung des Telefons am Ende die analoge Grundgebuehr den groessten Teil der Rechnung aus. 
Die wirklich vergleichbare Groesse ist nur die Summe monatlicher Fixkosten plus Gespraechspreis. Real kann es durchaus sein, dass ein Wenigtelefonierer derzeit mit einer Simyo Karte oder Genion guenstiger telefoniert als mit Festnetz, und nur fuer Vieltelefonierer lohnt sich eine Telefonflatrate...


----------

